# Age you had your first kiss?



## hbk4894 (May 27, 2015)

i was 9 and was at a school disco.


----------



## pragmaster (May 7, 2014)

Sigh, I don't remember.


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

15. He's now my brother-in-law!


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

My mama kissed me when i was a baby.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

SecondTime'Round said:


> 15. He's now my brother-in-law!


You kept it in the family, too? I was also 15... and he's now married to my cousin!


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Fer realz tho--I was 19. She's now married to a shiftless layabout. We occasionally meet up for steamy secks.


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

Maricha75 said:


> You kept it in the family, too? I was also 15... and he's now married to my cousin!


Haha! Glad I'm not the only one .


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Fozzy said:


> My mama kissed me when i was a baby.


*Fozz: I absolutely wouldn't touch that next line with a forty foot fork!

FWIW, I got my first unexpected kiss on the lips as a mystified, but somewhat horny little 7th grader(age 12) at a junior high school dance! And I still remember that girls name! I was really wanting her to become my GF.
Isn't is strange that all the good ones always seem to move away?

Now my first "tongue" never actually occurred until my freshman year in college!
*


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

I was 10. He was 12 and it wasn't optional or voluntary.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

I was a little Romeo. Probably age two.
I had kissed about 20 or more girls by age 6.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## imperfectworld (Jan 18, 2015)

23


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

SecondTime'Round said:


> 15. He's now my brother-in-law!


Hahaha!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Some of you waited till adulthood?

Interesting.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## imperfectworld (Jan 18, 2015)

ConanHub said:


> Some of you waited till adulthood?
> 
> Interesting.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Sadly it wasn't a choice to "wait" to 23. I was emotionally and physically abused growing up. I had the self-esteem of a glow-worm, and women knew it. Suicide was on my mind quite a bit in those dark days.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

imperfectworld said:


> Sadly it wasn't a choice to "wait" to 23. I was emotionally and physically abused growing up. I had the self-esteem of a glow-worm, and women knew it. Suicide was on my mind quite a bit in those dark days.


I had a similar childhood but went in the opposite direction.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nynaeve (Jun 19, 2013)

ConanHub said:


> Some of you waited till adulthood?
> 
> Interesting.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I was 19.

I didn't intentionally wait that long. It was just a matter of not wanting to kiss the boys who wanted to kiss me and vice versa.

And then there was college. LOL. (Also, I was a late bloomer).


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Nynaeve said:


> I was 19.
> 
> I didn't intentionally wait that long. It was just a matter of not wanting to kiss the boys who wanted to kiss me and vice versa.
> 
> And then there was college. LOL. (Also, I was a late bloomer).


It is very interesting to me and a bit alien but I like it.

It is far removed from my experience.

I would love to interview folks that waited.

The neurons of an adult experiencing their first kiss have to be quite more developed than that of a child.

Was it sweet? A good experience?

I have always loved kissing. My first kiss with my wife, age 20, was epic!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 4x4 (Apr 15, 2014)

Had two little GF's when I was around 7yrs old. We'd hang out together around the apartments and they would take turns kissing me. Can't remember names just that one had curly red hair and the other a brunette with a bowl cut.


----------



## imperfectworld (Jan 18, 2015)

ConanHub said:


> I would love to interview folks that waited.
> 
> The neurons of an adult experiencing their first kiss have to be quite more developed than that of a child.
> 
> ...



I met my first kiss at an elder home residence where we lived onsite as volunteers (in exchange for free r&b and the opportunity to work in a big city). 

We first met in the cafeteria. After about a week of hanging out, I was playing the piano with her sitting on the bench next to me, and she put her hand on mine. This was the big thrill for me; the first time a woman showed physical interest in me. 

But the next week was nerve-wracking. I was a year out of college and by then I knew the truth that it would be nearly impossible in the real world post-school to have many chances like this. So I was ecstatic about our time together but terrified and baffled at how to move ahead. 

A couple dynamics though - she indicated a prior interest in a guy who used to volunteer there. And I was ashamed of being 23 and never having a girlfriend. She was 19 and had a few prior boyfriends. I was scarred she would ask me about my experience and then freak out. 

Finally the big night arrived. We hugged goodnight as we'd done since the first night (I'd hugged lots of women in college and wasn't intimidated by that). The hug lasted a bit long and then SHE pressed forward and kissed me awkwardly on the lips. I was shocked and I'm sure the awkwardness was on my side. She pulled away and murmured that she was sorry. My head was spinning but since I had permission I kissed her twice on the cheek (I'd not even done that before). We said goodnight and parted in different worlds. But it seemed ok. 

I skipped back to my room and I was thrilled but still worried about what the next night would be like - had I made it through, or maybe would I get the dreaded "just friends" talk?

Short story and missing some big hiccups - she is my wife. That was 20 years ago.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Hahaha! Great story!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

TAM is a weird place. There's big contingent of women who claim they got married or had one sex partner their whole lives from about age 15-16 onward and another large contingent of men and women who claim they were virgins until their early 20's. It's like two different Amazonian tribes who have nothing at all in common.


----------



## kindnessrules (Sep 5, 2014)

Hmm...best I can remember, high school, probably junior or senior year. I was quite geeky and innocent and not too interested in boys. My best friend had moved to another school district and met some new guy friends. I was visiting her and she had a couple of real nice guys over. We were slow dancing, I was dancing with one of them and he showed me an interesting dance - the "why" dance - which meant kissing (Why dance?). Nothing too intense, just nice.

A little later, probably late teens, I went out with this guy who I didn't like very well. He tried to french kiss me when I said goodnight, aggressively stuck his tongue in my mouth. Gross. I told him "I don't like french kissing."

I will tell you one of my BEST kisses - early 20s, I met a guy who worked in the parking garage of our apartment building where I lived with my mother. He gave me a joint (first one), I smoked it by myself, learned to get high. We went out just once, we kissed while high - mmmmm, under the tongue, oooo still gives me chills.

And that, my friends, is more information than I have given anyone in a long time!


----------



## primavera (Sep 4, 2014)

I was 31. (Some kind of record?) It wasn't a policy decision to wait that long, but circumstances and extreme shyness conspired against me. 

My first kiss ended up being at the office Christmas party . Sounds tacky but to me it was rather magical!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Steve1000 (Nov 25, 2013)

Personal said:


> I was 5 and so was she (we only kissed once very very briefly), it was during a school lunchtime when the prettiest girl in the school and I got married. Our marriage lasted two days which isn't bad for kindergarten.


Yea, those kindergarten'ers seem to have high divorce rates. Even worse, sometimes they don't even bother to divorce before getting married a 2nd time.


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

Nynaeve said:


> I was 19.
> 
> I didn't intentionally wait that long. It was just a matter of not wanting to kiss the boys who wanted to kiss me and vice versa.
> 
> And then there was college. LOL. (Also, I was a late bloomer).


Me, too. I was 18. First college boyfriend.

But there were boys who wanted to kiss me (and probably more!) in high school, but I wasn't interested. I think I got a reputation for turning guys down. I was accused on several occasions of being a flirt because I was generally friendly, and most of my friends were guys... and those who asked me out and got turned down took it really personal.

I wish I knew then what I know now. I was too shy about guys I liked to ever asked them out, and I realize now that I should have just done it! Considering HOW MANY male friends I had, how many of them like-LIKED me? I could have been getting it on in high school. Heck, I should have made a move on that drummer in marching back I was crushing on, who was 2 yrs older than me. But I had no game. I still have no game


----------



## SadSamIAm (Oct 29, 2010)

First time was about 7 when a bunch of was were playing on a slide and the girl next to me gave me a kiss on the cheek. 

Next time was a couple of years later, same playground, inside some 'large tires'. Twin sisters from my home town were teaching a bunch of boys how to kiss. We kept taking turns going into the tires.

At age 12, I went away to summer camp. A girl camp counselor that was 18 took a liking to me. Spent a bunch of time each night 'necking' with her in my bunk bed. Didn't realize how strange that was until several years later.


----------



## brooklynAnn (Jun 29, 2015)

When I was 16 and he was 18. It was a nice kiss. I remembered how I came home and looked at myself in the mirror. I was walking on the moon. Didn't get kissed again until I was 19. French kissing was so gross, until, it wasn't. So young.


----------



## Nynaeve (Jun 19, 2013)

ConanHub said:


> It is very interesting to me and a bit alien but I like it.
> 
> It is far removed from my experience.
> 
> ...


Haha, it was okay. Probably would have been better if I knew the guy for more than a few hours. lol. College.

I think I was analyzing it too much, not enough 'in the moment' to really enjoy it like I could have.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

ConanHub said:


> It is very interesting to me and a bit alien but I like it.
> 
> It is far removed from my experience.
> 
> ...


Wasn't a conscious decision to wait for me as much as being terrified of girls. Did not help that I grew up in a place where being the wrong religion automatically made me something of a pariah.

Eventually hormones gave me courage. Going in for that first kiss was still terrifying, but turned into a 7 hour makeout session in an uncomfortable car. So.....win.


----------



## Sure that could work (Jun 9, 2015)

I was 12 and the guy was 18. We were at a beer party at the golf course that my 17 year old sister dragged me to. I was so out of my league.....


----------



## life_huppens (Jun 3, 2015)

hbk4894 said:


> i was 9 and was at a school disco.


I was 8 and she was my classmate. Granted I was not sure what to do, and was not thrilled at the end.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Sure said:


> I was 12 and the guy was 18. We were at a beer party at the golf course that my 17 year old sister dragged me to. I was so out of my league.....


Ouch.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## confusedgirl20 (Jul 21, 2015)

I was in 8th grade and it was at an amusement park!


----------



## antechomai (Oct 4, 2013)

20? At a New Year's party. I think she assaulted my mouth with her tongue.
But, damn, it was good. 
I still remember it after 3+ decades.

Of course, I had to leave the party, and go to work at 12:30am. New-years day was double time and a half and the 3rd shift bonus.


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

FeministInPink said:


> Me, too. I was 18. First college boyfriend.
> 
> But there were boys who wanted to kiss me (and probably more!) in high school, but I wasn't interested. I think I got a reputation for turning guys down. I was accused on several occasions of being a flirt because I was generally friendly, and most of my friends were guys... and those who asked me out and got turned down took it really personal.
> 
> I wish I knew then what I know now. I was too shy about guys I liked to ever asked them out, and I realize now that I should have just done it! Considering HOW MANY male friends I had, how many of them like-LIKED me? I could have been getting it on in high school. Heck, I should have made a move on that drummer in marching back I was crushing on, who was 2 yrs older than me. But I had no game. I still have no game


Oh, and the first kiss with the college boyfriend? It was awful. He had no idea what he was doing--and he was the one with experience! My first thought was, really? Sex is going to be a real letdown. We broke up pretty soon after that.

Luckily, my second boyfriend--who was as inexperienced as me--was a natural! And the sex ended up being pretty good for two nerdy virgins


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

16, and felt kissing was over-rated - still do today, always helps to turn us on though!

Never understand how kisses hold so much emotional value to women, for me it's just a way to arouse and get sex! Or when I'm just being affectionate, like after sex, to prolong the happy feels.


----------



## scatty (Mar 15, 2013)

14


----------



## Fancie217 (Jun 16, 2015)

hbk4894 said:


> i was 9 and was at a school disco.


9 or 10 I think, right before I started 5th grade.


----------



## Chelle D (Nov 30, 2011)

SecondTime'Round said:


> 15. He's now my brother-in-law!


eeeewwwww:laugh:


----------



## Chelle D (Nov 30, 2011)

14, and probably about a month into my first "real" boyfriend experience.

And oh heck, I remember being in cloud nine.

I think I walked in the house and my sister & her friends had a hay-day laughing at me, because it was written all over my face.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Doing some memory searching. My first truly dangerous kiss was when I was 13 in the girls back yard.

She was two years older and very hot! We were on a blanket and all I remember is her smiling, seeing her braces, she was in a bikini and had fantastic breasts and about two hours of liquid gold making out.

I think her name was Melody.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## imperfectworld (Jan 18, 2015)

Guess I need to stop reading this thread, which is supposed to be lighthearted. Been thinking about this for few days and it's making me profoundly sad. Doesn't help I'm in year 3 of a MLC.


----------

